# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Verkeerd zelfbeeld

## Neo

Hoii hooi..

Mn moeder vind dat ik te veel aan het afvallen ben. Ze wil graag met me naar de dokter maar dan ziet hij geheid dat ik bijna niet eet. ( Woops! )
Maarja.. ik moet dus meer eten van mn moeder en ja hoor alles komt er natuurlijk weer bij -.- al die moeite voor niks dus..

----------


## Justify

Neo, je klinkt als iemand die nog in de groei zit. Ik denk dat als je niet je hele leven bezig wilt blijven zijn met afvallen, dat je beter op een sport kan gaan bijv en je eetritme aanpassen. En aangezien je nog groeit, kan je lichaam weer rechttrekken en alles dunner worden. 
Bovendien als je steeds bijna niet eet, gaat je stofwisseling zich daar aan passen en val je straks niets meer af. Er zijn betere en gezondere manieren om af te vallen.

En ik weet dat ikzelf totaal niet op een gezonde manier afval, maar ik weet wel wat de consequenties zijn en ik ken mijn eigen grenzen. Bovendien ben ik niet in de groei.

----------


## Neo

De dokter had gezegt dat ik 3 kilo te weinig woog.. Maar ik vind het nog steeds veel te veel dus nu moet ik naar een soort psygo gast die met me gaat praten over mn zelfbeeld. Maar ik heb egt het idee dat niemand er wat aan kan veranderen.. ik voel mezelf gwn zo opgeblazen en niks helpt! Ik vind gwn nog steeds dt ik moet afvallen.. Ik probeer het wel maar mn moeder houd me steeds in de gaten enzo.. ik kan mezelf ook niet in bedwang houden! :S Help help help

----------


## Agnes574

Pas op beste Neo...
Dat je geen anorexia krijgt meissie!!!
Probeer dat aub te voorkomen hé?!

Sterkte en succes hé  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## WendyK

Je dokter liegt niet...hij zal het niet zomaar zeggen Neo...
Niemand kan jouw zelfbeeld veranderen, maar mensen kunnen je wel laten inzien dat je iets ziet en denkt wat niet zo is....dat het niet klopt wat je denkt. Samen kan je wel werken naar positieve gedachten over jezelf...maar dat moet je zelf ook ergens willen.

----------


## Neo

Ik ben dr nu idd wel van overtuigd dat ik die pillen niet moet gebruiken. Maarja.. mn moeder vind het nog niet goed en ik ook eigenlijk niet. Mn moeder vind dat ik moet aankomen en ik vind juist van niet, en mn zus was pasgeleden niet naar school gegaan omdat ze dacht dat ik dood zou gaan, met die gesprekken aan tafel moet ze altijd huilen.. dat was opzich wel zielig.. dus zoals ik al vertelde moet ik naar zo'n iemand die me kan helpen. dus mn moeder heeft gebeld, half jaar wacht tijd. Ja lekker hoor.. kan zo'n kind nog een half jaar met zo'n beeld zitten. tegen die tijd is zo'n kind allang veel tè mager.. Maarja.. nu moet ik dus misschien naar een vriendin van mn oma,, die help ook zegt mn moeder. Wat ik nog het irritantste vind is dat mn moeder en mn zus en mn vader me skinny noemen. Ja lekker skinny.. daar kan ik me dus helemaal niets bijvoor stellen. Ik vind het trouwens wel goed van me dat ik strakke kleding aan het uitproberen ben.. dus misschien is dat een goed teken. wie weet komt het nog goed..? Hoewel ik wel moet bekennen dat ik de laatste week weer flink ben afgevallen.. 's ochtends weeg ik niet meer dan 40.5 kilo en 's avonds 41.8.. Geen idee hoe ik het flik om in 1 dag gelijk zo veel aan te komen en dan 's nachts alles weer kwijt te raken.. Maarja

XX

----------


## Agnes574

Oink!!!!!

Maar beste Neo...die gewichten die jij hier neerschrijft zijn abnormaal laag hoor!!!
Ik schrik me een hoedje!!!
Zorg aub voor jezelf lieve meid!!!!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Justify

Neo ik vind die gewichten ook enorm laag. Of je moet extreem klein zijn en daarmee bedoel ik: kleiner dan 1.55 sowieso :S En je moet denken dat jij misschien jezelf niet helemaal ziet zoals je echt bent. Als zoveel mensen in je omgeving zeggen dat je 'skinny' bent, denk je niet dat dat dan zo is? Welke maat heb je? 
Dat kan nooit veel zijn in ieder geval en dat gecombineerd met je lage gewicht kan alleen betekenen dat je al dun bent. Sowieso gaat gezond voor op het dun zijn, wat heb je aan dun zijn als je dan dood gaat of sowieso er ziek uitziet. Wil je niet dat alles er mooi uit ziet in zijn totaalbeeld? 

Ik richt me op de 47/48 kg, maar zoals agnes574 al zei. Het gaat mij om hoe het lichaam eruit ziet, als ik slank zou zijn met 100 kg, dan zou ik daar tevreden mee zijn. Die 47/48 is een richtlijn omdat dat mijn oude gewicht was. Ik ben overigens 1.57 m :P en ik ben heel fijn gebouwd.

----------


## Neo

Nouw ik ben toevallig net 1.55 dus ik ben ook nogal klein. Alleen ik ben fors gebouwd.. en dat accepteer ik gewoon niet :S

----------


## Agnes574

Aan je bouw kun je helaas helemaal niets veranderen lieve Neo!!!

Xx

----------


## Neo

jadat is wel zo maar ik heb er gwoon zo'n rotgevoel bij.. Het lukt me gewoon niet om me er gewoon bij neer te leggen.. ik heb gewoon iedere keer spijt als ik iets gegeten heb...
En ik ben vanochtend weer naar de dokter gegaan en ik was weer 1 kilo afgevallen.. dus nu wil mn moeder me naar het sofia kinderziekenhuis sturen en die sturen me naar een psycholoog! ik weet niet of ik dat wel wil.. ik wil gewoon afvallen en ik wil later misschien wel iets met zingen doen.. en daar willen ze natuurlijk van die slanke popsterretjes en ik wil dat ook gewoon zijn.. Het is gewoon zo oneerlijk dat dik zijn gelijk misschien lelijk is! (vind ik zelf) dat is gewoon zo oneerlijk! het is gewoon allemaal zo oneerlijk! gewoon gemeen..

Ps. bedankt dat je steeds terugstuurt, agnes. Dat geeft ook weer een steuntje in de rug  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Maar als je wat zwaarder gebouwd bent kun je toch nooit superdun worden??
Ik ben fijn gebouwd,maar maak mezelf 'dikker' door teveel lekkers te eten...maar wat is dik lieve Neo??
Ik weet ondertussen uit ervaring wel al dat jongens en mannen helemaal niets aantrekkelijks vinden aan die superdunne sterren!! Het grootste deel van de jongens en mannen wil een échte vrouw met de daarbij horende rondingen!!
Ikzelf ben altijd héél slank geweest tot ongeveer mijn 26ste,daarna begon het 'volwassen-vet' te komen...hihi...maar of ik nu,op mijn bijna 34ste; 1.65cm lang,70 kilo of 50 kilo weeg..ik heb even veel/weinig aandacht van de mannen hoor!
Schoonheid zit vanbinnen lieve Neo...geloof me nu maar..een spontaan gezichtje,een goed verzorgd uiterlijk en een leuk,spontaan karakter maken je wie je bent!!
Probeer aub aan je zelfbeeld te werken lieverd...je gaat er écht achterkomen dan hoeveel mooier je wel bent dan je nu denkt  :Wink: 

Is écht geen zever dit hoor...ik weet zeker dat de meeste vrouwen én mannen me hierin gelijk gaan geven!
Vaak is het 'gevecht' met je lichaam ook iets wat bij je 'vormingsproces' hoort...zodra je ouder word,ga je hier vanzelf vanaf komen en minder mee bezig zijn!
Niet dat ik nu wil dat je snel ouder wordt hé lieverd..hihi...ik wil gewoon dat je gelukkig bent en geniet van je leven...
'Leef vandaag,alsof deze dag je laatste zou zijn'...Nick&Simon!!  :Wink: 

Mijn motto is altijd al geweest...Kun je naar me kijken ok..kun je dat niet om de één of andere reden? Kijk naar iets anders!!!!
Wees gelukkig met je lichaam en koester het! Er zijn zoveel zaken die véél erger zijn dan een beetje buik,forse bouw of vet op de verkeerde plaatsen...
SMILE and BE HAPPY!!

Eens praten met een psycholoog kan toch geen kwaad trouwens lieverd? Baat het niet,schaadt het niet toch? En dat zijn héél vriendelijke mensen hoor! En er gebeurt niets wat jij niet wilt!! Wees blij dat je zo'n lieve en bezorgde moeder hebt...dat heb ik niet mogen meemaken helaas!!

En als je later iets met zingen wilt gaan doen...tof zeg!!
Maar tegenwoordig zijn de superdunne zangeressen ver allemaal zwaar aan de drugs...waardoor ze er zo eng mager uitzien!
Tegenwoordig zijn er ook heel wat zangers en zangeressen die niet supermager zijn hoor!!
En daarbij...zingen gaat om de stem,niet om het lichaam waar de stem uitkomt  :Wink: 
En om een goede en mooie stem te hebben en te behouden heb je een sterk en gezond lichaam nodig!!

Heb ik je al een beetje kunnen overtuigen??
Anders ga ik nog even een paar uurtjes en A-4tjes door hoor..haha!!

Ik begrijp je ergens wel hoor lieverd,begrijp me niet verkeerd..maar het is écht een verkeerd zelfbeeld wat je hebt en dat is zonde vind ik...zo mis je zoveel moois en maak je je druk om zoiets nutteloos...nogmaals:ik wil gewoon dat je gelukkig bent!!

Dikke knuffel en XXX

----------


## Neo

Hooi agnes  :Smile: 

Je berichtjes helpen goed tegen de stress heb ik gemerkt.  :Wink: 
Ik merk alleen wel dat ik overdag geen last heb van mn figuur (behalve als ik ga shoppen)
alleen 's avonds sta ik voor de spiegel en word ik zo boos op mezelf. Ik val dan altijd jankend tegen de spiegel aan omdat ik mezelf gewoon niet dun kan zien!
Het is gewoon zo raar dat je de getalletjes van de weegschaal omlaag ziet gaan en de vetrolletjes erbij ziet komen!
ik kan het gewoon niet helpen maar vanavond voel ik me weer zo rot.. ik heb helemaal niet veel gegeten maar ik vole me gewoon zo opgezwollen.. het lijkt net alsof mn maag steeds kleiner word en ik steeds minder kan eten zonder dat mn maag ontploft ofzo...
Dat voelt heel vervelend!

Wat kan ik tegen dat opgezwollen gevoel doen?

XX

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieve Neo,

Ik ben blij dat mijn berichtjes je toch een beetje helpen..leuk,dat geeft mij een goed gevoel..en dat kan ik momenteel wel goed gebruiken..hihi  :Wink: 

Wat je kunt doen tegen dat opgeblazen,opgezwollen gevoel?
Daar weet ik nu eens écht geen antwoord op lieverd...
Ik kamp namelijk met datzelfde gevoel wat jij hierboven beschrijft...
Overdag voel ik mij ook redelijk,maar als ik s'avonds in de spiegel kijk,dan voel ik mezelf ook zo dik en vatsig!! De oplossing??? S'avonds NIET in de spiegel kijken!!!!
Ik loop zelf al jaren bij dokters en specialisten met dat opgeblazen en opgezwollen gevoel,mede omdat ik prikkelbaar darm syndroom heb...maar tot nu toe heb ik nog niets gevonden wat écht doeltreffend helpt daartegen...
Mebeverine/duspatal helpt wel een beetje,maar een beetje is niet helemaal hé?!
En dat krijg je ook enkel maar op voorschrift!
Wat ik wél weet is dat laxeermiddelen dat opgeblazene erger maken,dus zéker van de laxeermiddelen afblijven!!
Veel vezels,voldoende beweging (s'avonds een wandeling voor het slapen gaan helpt ook goed!),slechte vetten/suikers vermijden...dat zijn allemaal dingen die goed helpen...

Het is natuurlijk wel logisch dat je s'avonds 'dikker' bent als s'morgens...beter zo dan omgekeerd hé?!
Probeer eens op je voeding te letten..probeer er achter te komen welke voeding je meer opgeblazen/opgezwollen laat voelen...dat helpt mij wel goed...en zo ben je ook bewust met je voeding bezig en kun je zien wat slecht is en wat goed en leer je wat voedzaam/energierijk is en wat niet...dan ben je dus ook met je lichaam bezig..maar op een goede manier!!

Tot gauw!! Dikke knuffel

----------


## Agnes574

Kijk ivm opgezwollen buik ook eens in de rubriek Voeding...bijv het topic 'Paardenmiddel bij moeilijke spijsvertering'  :Wink:

----------


## Neo

Oke, bedankt!

Maar ik kan 's avonds gewoon niet nièt in de spiegel kijken.. Want elke avond kijk ik of er misschien wat is bijgekomen.. en als dat zo is, ren ik òf gelijk naar de wc (als iedereen in bed ligt) of ik ga heel erg bewegen.. fitnessen in mn kamer.. met opdrukken en sit-ups en als die andere flauwekul.. Ik werd gister gewoon zo boos op mezelf omdat ik 0.3 kilo was aangekomen! Het klinkt misschien nogal dom.. maar ik ga dan altijd op me rug op de grond liggen en ik begin mezelf dan heel hard op mn buik te stompen, met de hoop dat mn buik op een of andere manier dan indeukt  :Frown:  Een beetje stom is het wel maar ik word gewoon altijd zo boos op mezelf.. Ik ben gewoon jaloers op een meisje uit mn klas die alle jongens achter dr aan heeft en een super mooi slank figuur heeft.. Dat wil ik ook!! dat moet toch lukken?!! denk ik dan altijd bij mezelf.. ik wil daar gewoon moeite voor doen.. maar die moeite helpt voor geen meter! en die slanke meid uit mn klas hoeft er gewoon niks aan te doen!! Ik wil gewoon inzien dat het waar is wat mensen zeggen over mijn figuur. maar dat kan ik niet..

XX

----------


## Agnes574

Ik begrijp je écht wel lieverd,maar het is volkomen logisch dat je s'avonds meer weegt dan s'morgens hoor! De volgende morgen is dat 'extra' gewicht er weer af hoor!
En daarom is het écht beter s'avonds niet in de spiegel te kijken omdat die spiegel dan geen realistisch beeld geeft...
En ook ik kijk soms jaloers naar vrouwen uit mijn omgeving hoor...die alles kunnen eten en gewoon niets aankomen..,maar ja; 'het gras aan de overkant is altijd groener hé'..
Je moet gewoon tevreden zijn met jezelf...dan pas kun je echt gelukkig worden...
Ik weet dat dat een zware opgave is en dat dat niet van de één op de andere dag gaat lukken,maar probeer het met mini-stapjes tegelijk...
Ook ik heb mijn complexen en 'ideeen' hoor...iedereen heeft wel iets hoor...
Maar uit wat ik van je lees,weet ik zeker dat jij een hele knappe en mooie meid bent...zowel uiterlijk als innerlijk!!!

Dikke knuffel Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe ervaar jij dat met foto's van jezelf Neo?
Ik merk wel dat ik me 'dikker' zie in de spiegel als op foto's...op foto's vind ik mezelf veel minder 'dik'....hoe ervaar jij dat??

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

BMI info even opgezocht voor je Neo...als antwoord op je vraag in de rubriek 'Ondergewicht'...

Body Mass Index
De Body Mass Index (BMI) wordt berekend op basis van iemands lengte en gewicht en geeft een idee van eventuele gezondheidsrisico´s.

U berekent de BMI als volgt: deel uw gewicht (in kg) door uw lengte (in meter en in het kwadraat).

Bv. U weegt 81kg en u meet 1,83m. Uw BMI is dan: 81 gedeeld door 3,34 (=1,83²) = 24,25.

Het resultaat
Als de BMI........................................Dan.... ..................
lager is dan 18,5................................weegt u te weinig. 
Indien u veel lager zit dan 18,5.............lijdt u aan anorexia!! 
tussen 18,5 en 24,9 zit.......................ideaal 
tussen 25 en 30 zit............................weegt u te veel. Een klein overgewicht is niet automatisch synoniem van een slechte gezondheid. 
hoger is dan 30 bent u zwaarlijvig. 

De risico´s
Als uw BMI hoger is dan 30, loopt u een verhoogd risico op hart- en vaatziekten, zoals:

-arteriële hypertensie. Meer dan de helft van de zwaarlijvige personen hebben last van een hoge bloeddruk; 
-atherosclerose. Vet doet het hart en de aders in volume toenemen, waardoor ze meer inspanning moeten leveren en vlugger vermoeid raken; 
-diabetes (suikerziekte). Hoe meer gewicht, hoe groter de kans op diabetes; 
-gewrichtsproblemen. De wrijvingen ter hoogte van het kraakbeen veroorzaken pijn en schade. 

Opgelet! Gezondheidsrisico´s zijn er voor iedereen. Soms betekent een hoge BMI niet noodzakelijk dat er veel vet in het lichaam zit (cf. zwaar beendergestel, bijzonder gespierd, vochtophoping). Daarom kunt u de BMI-berekening het beste aanvullen met een opmeting van de buikomtrek.

De buikomtrek meten
Adem normaal in en gebruik een meetlint om de buikomtrek te meten. Hou het meetlint evenwijdig met de grond en trek het niet strak aan. Het resultaat geeft u een idee van de hoeveelheid vet in de buik.

De omtrek dient lager te zijn dan:
-88cm bij de vrouw; 
-102cm bij de man.
Opgelet! Als de omtrek hoger is dan de bovenvermelde cijfers, loopt u mogelijk een gezondheidsrisico, zelfs als uw BMI ideaal is.

Ingrijpen
De BMI geeft u een plaatsje in verhouding tot een wetenschappelijk opgestelde norm. Als u een lichte vorm van overgewicht hebt, pas dan uw voeding aan: beperk de hoeveelheden, eet minder suiker en vet en doe wat meer lichaamsbeweging. Als u zwaarlijvig bent, raadpleeg dan een arts of een diëtist. Zij zullen een balans opmaken en u een aangepaste behandeling voorstellen.
(bron: partena-ziekenfonds.be)

Heb je hier iets aan? XXX

----------


## WendyK

Moet er geen moderator reageren op het feit dat er hier gewichten genoemd worden en tips gegeven worden over hoe je het beste kan afvallen....

----------


## Agnes574

Dit is een topic ivm laxeermiddelen én een verkeerd zelfbeeld,waardoor mensen misschien geneigd zijn naar laxeermiddelen te gaan grijpen...ik zie niet waar jij hier 'afvaltips' leest maar goed,dat terzijde...

Mensen die laxeermiddelen overwegen te gaan gebruiken zijn trouwens beter af met een aantal goede tips om verantwoord met hun gewicht om te gaan dan enkel met berichtgeving over HOE slecht laxeermiddelen wel niet zijn...denk je ook niet Wendy???

Daarnaast zijn er in deze rubriek nog méér topics met betrekking tot laxeermiddelen(waar mensen specifiek en enkel kunnen reageren op posten in verband met laxeermiddelen),dus vind ik dat we hier goed bezig zijn gezien de positieve reacties hier!!

Het ietsje ruimer zien Wendy...dat kan nooit kwaad  :Wink:

----------


## Neo

Ja.. ik zie mezelf op foto's ook wel minder dik dan in spiegels of gewoon van boven. Maar tòch vind ik (als je erg inzoomt) dat ik dan tòch dik ben.. Ik weet het niet.. Ik zie gewoon overal putjes en cellulitus (of hoe je dat ook schrijft) terwijl mijn moeder zegt dat dat niet zo is.. Ik weet nu wel waar de vetrolletjes vandaan komen. Mijn moeder zei dat het overgebleven vel was omdat ik te snel afviel.. Weet jij misschien hoe ik dat weg kan werken? Alleen door buikspier oefeningen of ook nog via andere dingen?

Liefs Neo

----------


## Neo

Oja, nog bedankt voor de info over BMI

----------


## Neo

Ooooh Agnes!

Ik voel me zoo rot! Mn moeder heeft de weegschaal weggehaalt omdat ik pasgeleden helemaal in paniek was omdat ik 1 kilo was aangekomen! Nu ik geen zicht meer heb op mn gewicht heb ik het idee dat ik kilo's aan het aankomen ben! ik moet gewoon weer gaan spugen.. het moet er gewoon allemaal weer af! ik ben zoo erg aan het fitnessen in mn kamer, met sit ups en andere oefeningen.. Ik houd het gewoon niet meer vol! Eerst vond ik mezelf 'savonds alleen te dik maar nu kan ik 'sochtends amper normaal in de spiegel kijken, zonder in huilen uit te barsten en jankend op de grond te gaan rollen en met dingen te gaan smijten.. Het is gewoon zo erg!! ik haat het gewoon dat ik zo ben! ik kan me er gewoon niet bij neerleggen!! morgen avond ga ik naar het Sofia Kinderziekenhuis op een praatje te maken met zo'n psycho-arts voor eetstornissen samen met mn moeder, vader en mn zus.. dan moeten we daar om de twee weken naaroe voor gesprekken.. Straks gaan ze me vertellen dat ik aan moet komen! Dat wil ik helemaal niet!! wat moet ik dan doen?! Het gaat gewoon allemaal zo snel.. ik heb geen controle meer over mn leven en over mn gewicht! ik zit er dag in dag uit aan te denken.. Nee, dat mag je niet eten, nee dat ook niet, ja dat kan eventueel wel, maar vooral niet doen! Merendeel van de dag zit ik sit-ups te doen... ik ben gewoon heel mn leven kwijt.. heel mn controle.. het tolt gewoon helemaal in mn hoofd!!
ik houd het gewoon niet meer vol!  :Frown:

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Tja kan je het niet beter onder topic :geestelijke gezondheid: zetten agnes??
De meisjes hier hebben echt een verkeerd zelfbeeld.
Triest, echt triest als je die meisjes zo hoort praten...

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,ik ga dit onderwerp maandag 31 maart verplaatsen en in de rubriek Geestelijke Gezondheid zetten,omdat het hier inderdaad gaat over 'denbeeldig dik zijn' en de problemen en frustraties daaromtrent...
En Neo;daar kun je ook mijn reactie dan weer lezen lieve meid!
Xx Ag xX

----------


## Agnes574

Onderwerp is inmiddels al verplaatst  :Wink: 


Lieve Neo,
Hoe is dat gesprek verlopen?
Heeft die arts je positieve,nuttige info kunnen geven of voel je je er enkel maar moedelozer door?
Ik begrijp je wel hoor,dat je zegt dat je het zo niet meer vol houdt...die weegschaal wegnemen (door je moeder) heeft bij jou volgens mij een regelrechte paniekaanval uitgelokt...je enige,standvastige houvast is je ontnomen...maar weet dat je moeder van je houdt en het beste voor je wil!!!
Wat je kunt doen aan een teveel aan huid?
-Wisselbaden,massages en sport...verder volgens mijn weten(buiten plastische chirurgie) niet veel..

Hoe voel je je nu lieverd???
Dikke knuffel en XXX Ag

----------


## Neo

Hoi hoi..

Het gesprek in het ziekenhuis liep erg goed. Ik voelde me wel heel erg moe na het gesprek.
Ik heb met twee vrouwen gepraat. Ze begonnen met te vragen wat de hobbys, banen, namen, leeftijd enz. te vragen aan mn moeder mn zus mn vader en ik. Daarna begonnen ze uit te leggen waarvoor ik daar was en wat zij allemaal deden daar. En als ik wilde spugen dat ik dan hulp aan mn ''supporters'' moet vragen. Ze hebben me uitgelegd dat ik niet meer mag afvallen. Ze hebben een soort ''zeephelling'' laten zien. Dat je boven aan de helling heel langzaam gaat, dan kom je daarna in het snelle gedeelte. Ze tekenden een lijn waar ik nu zit. Daarna tekende ze een lijn met het ziekenhuis. En daarna kwam een lijn met een kruisje. Je weet denk ik wel wat dat kruisje betekend. Ja, ik had het ook snel door. Ik werd er eerlijk gezegd een beetje bang van. De vrouw zei dat ik niet ver van het ziekenhuis lijntje afzat. Ik zat precies op het lijntje. Nu (een dag later), heb ik me weer mogen wegen met mn moeder. Ik was nu 39 kg. Mn moeder schrok er erg van, maar hoe erg het ook klinkt, ik was dolblij! Dit betekend dat ik nu onder het lijntje zit. Ik zit dus erg in het risicogebied. De vrouwen zeiden ook dat de meeste kinderen met zo'n eetstornis, niet doorhebben dat ze ziek zijn.
Mn moeder wil het nu ook tegen mn mentor zeggen, want ik moet van mn moeder soms een dag in de week thuis blijven om uit te rusten en op energie te komen om op gewicht te blijven. Ik ben even vergeten hoe ze dat noemden. Iets met een S..
Ik hoop niet dat ik achterblijf met mn lessen en dat mn cijfers omlaag gaan. Maar mn moeder zegt dat ik voor school en huiswerk ga. Dat is ook wel zo, maar ik wil niet blijven zitten. En dan kreeg ik ook nog te horen, dat zo'n therapie jaren kan duren voordat je er overheen bent. Maarja.. ik heb de tijd.. Volgende week moet ik weer naar het ziekenhuis. Dan heb ik een gesprek van wel twee uur! Zo kunnen ze erachter komen welk soort eetstornis ik heb en welke behandeling ze daarbij moeten verrichten.

Ik houd ook een schriftje bij, met hoe ik me voel en wat ik heb gegeten.
Dat lucht ook erg op.. Daar kan je gewoon alles in zeggen.. Erg fijn.

Maarja.. zo gaat het nu dus een beetje. Allemaal zwaar en langzaam..
Zelf voel ik me op dit moment erg goed.. alleen en beetje hoofdpijn, maar dat trekt 's avonds altijd weer weg..

XX neo

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Neo,

Hoe gaat het nu inmiddels met je???
Hoe was het in het ziekenhuis?
Weten ze nu al welke eetstoornis je hebt?

Laat eens iets weten lieverd!!!!
Knuffel en dikke XXX

----------


## Neo

Hoi agnes!

Het gaat niet zo goed met me.

3 weken geleden ging in opeens heel erg snel achteruit.
Op een gegeven moment zat ik op de 37 kg.
Ik ben opgenomen in een kliniek in het Dijkzicht ziekenhuis, en daar word ik fase voor fase verder geleid naar een gezond gewicht en een normaal eetpatroon.
Ik mag nog helemaal niets doen, en ik moet hier erg veel eten.
Dat is echt heel erg lastig.
Ook moet ik elke week minimaal 0.5 kilo aankomen.
Dat is het ergste van alles!

En ja, de eetstoornis die ik heb is natuurlijk Anorexia Nervosa.
De artsen zeiden ook dat ik een ernstige vorm van deze ziekte heb.

Ik voel me nu ik hier zit gelukkig minder vervelend als thuis.
Thuis at ik op een gegeven moment helemaal niets meer.
En toen ging het dus erg snel achteruit.
Per week een kilo ofzo.
Dus toen werd het een crisis opvang in deze ''adolecentenkliniek''.
Ik hoop dat ik het volhoud!

XX Neo

----------


## Agnes574

Je MOET het volhouden lieverd!!!!!
Dit is ver je enigste kans op terug een gelukkig én gezond leven!!!!

Héééééééél veel sterkte lieverd en hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt??

Dikke mega knuffel en vele XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------

